# Rural America looseing influence



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

For the past few years sportsmen sort of been getting dumped on. I have been trying to get that across without success. The reason I brought it up was that I thought sooner or later we are going to need each other more than any time in the past. Most often I have been met with "we feed the world", or called an ag basher. I would guess we could see a lot more imports than exports in the very near future. Sportsmen and landowners better decide if they are going to support each other or dump on each other. In a state like North Dakota we are all neighbors and if we want to survive we better not forget that.

The article is worth reading. To me it looks like the Obama administration is a little vindictive. I would guess states that didn't vote for him he will look for ways to punish.

For the full story: http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/ ... 8-08-24-10



> WASHINGTON (AP) -- Agriculture Secretary Tom Vilsack has some harsh words for rural America: It's "becoming less and less relevant," he says.
> 
> A month after an election that Democrats won even as rural parts of the country voted overwhelmingly Republican, the former Democratic governor of Iowa told farm belt leaders this past week that he's frustrated with their internecine squabbles and says they need to be more strategic in picking their political fights.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Vindictive?
Certainly not this administration.I mean really,they treat people fairly don't they?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFALonjL ... ure=colike


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I actually think it's good NOT to have a farm bill every now and then. It puts both sides back in touch with reality. When food prices jump consumers realize how important an affordable food supply is and a percentage of farmers, particularly big corporations, who have taken advantage of and gotten fat on the system are forced to restructure. I think many corporate farms have built themselves up to an unsustainable level on the back of farm programs, leaving them succeptible to failure with even a minor disaster. Many are just a house of cards.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They need to rename the Farm Bill to Welware and Food Stamp Bill.


----------

